# tj tacos in Ontario cruzing



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tj tacos friday nights various lowlows been bringing out their lowlows cruzing up and down Euclid and posting up on francis and Euclid from 7 pm to about 1030 pm. Every friday there's also free jumper for the kids and free beans n bacon (friholes rancheros ) if in the Ontario area with nothing to do bring out that lowlow try them tacos


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Great spot, lots of parking!! Bomb Tacos, got to try the Taco Loco!! Dip on Euclid or just hang out!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Great spot, lots of parking!! Bomb Tacos, got to try the Taco Loco!! Dip on Euclid or just hang out!!!


Thumbs up


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

THIS IS YOUR HOMEBOY CARTOON FROM ONTERIO SENDING MY LOVE AND MY RESPECTS HERE WITH MY CUZIN THE ONE THAT I WANT U TO MEET HIS NAME IS MANDO OWNER OF TEQUILA SUNRISE UNIQUES CAR CLUB


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

uniques928 said:


> THIS IS YOUR HOMEBOY CARTOON FROM ONTERIO SENDING MY LOVE AND MY RESPECTS HERE WITH MY CUZIN THE ONE THAT I WANT U TO MEET HIS NAME IS MANDO OWNER OF TEQUILA SUNRISE UNIQUES CAR CLUB


sup cartoon how u been homie that haven't ceen u at the parke lately.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

I heard of tequila sunrise that's a well known ride came out in Lowrider a few years back? Well eny ways qvo cartoon stay up homies


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Gotta check it out one of these days, ive tried their tacos and theyr fuckin good!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

The beans are cracking


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Congratulations to the tradition family on their spread in the Lowrider magazine looking good homies


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Tj tacos friday nights various lowlows been bringing out their lowlows cruzing up and down Euclid and posting up on francis and Euclid from 7 pm to about 1030 pm. Every friday there's also free jumper for the kids and free beans n bacon (friholes rancheros ) if in the Ontario area with nothing to do bring out that lowlow try them tacos


WILL BE THERE!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Gotta check it out one of these days, ive tried their tacos and theyr fuckin good!


Vamos Wey. !!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Wanna roll????? If I don't have to work this Friday late??


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bee needs to get its legs streached out.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Vamos Wey. !!!!


Simon hoping to get the rotors put on tomorrow afternoon as soon as I get them!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Simon hoping to get the rotors put on tomorrow afternoon as soon as I get them!


TTT


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds good:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> The beans are cracking


:thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WILL TRY TO BE THERE IF WE CAN LEAVE EARLY FROM WORK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Simon hoping to get the rotors put on tomorrow afternoon as soon as I get them!


That's right homie get them rotors on it gets cracking at tj tacos foos be scraping up and down Euclid cats been over there hopping their


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> Sounds good:thumbsup:


Qvo bigg Guss can't wait for ur show foo its gona be cracking


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> WILL TRY TO BE THERE IF WE CAN LEAVE EARLY FROM WORK!!!!!!!!!


Firme Jose


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm already hungry lol!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

LegacySoCalifasCC said:


> WILL BE THERE!


Legacy coo coo hope to cee u guys tell ginos ass tell him to come out and play


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> I'm already hungry lol!!!


Hahaha me too foods bomb there nice snd greasy not like submerged just glazed in grease hahaha. They even give u grilled nopales


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Hahaha me too foods bomb there nice snd greasy not like submerged just glazed in grease hahaha. They even give u grilled nopales


Fuck player. I think all I want is the nopales y UNOs frijoles!!!!!


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINS FINEST HAD A GOOD ASS TIME. TTT FOR ALL THE HOMIES FROM THE BID ONTARIO CLASSICS. !!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Here are some more pics!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry didn't take too many pics.


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> Congratulations to the tradition family on their spread in the Lowrider magazine looking good homies


Thanks again Sporty.... Spenca I haven't been able to make it. But I know Lil pumper,Big Marrik,Happy,And Skittles were there to support our extended family , Ontario Classics.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

JRSLOLO65 said:


> Thanks again Sporty.... Spenca I haven't been able to make it. But I know Lil pumper,Big Marrik,Happy,And Skittles were there to support our extended family , Ontario Classics.


Its Firme my blue pit lil pumper was posted as well as Marrick who's skittle foo


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that came out to tj tacos and Spenca they ran out of them beans I don't think they anticipated so many people thanks to everybody for coming through it was a good turn out. We're thinking of setting up dj and bigger spot lights coming soon. Gracias


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Sorry didn't take too many pics.


Thanks for coming out jose and thanks for the pics homie were gona beef up the lighting in the parking lot for better pics thank u homie


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Thanks for coming out jose and thanks for the pics homie were gona beef up the lighting in the parking lot for better pics thank u homie


Simon sporty we had a good time and I know why the beans ran out they are the bomb!!!! I'll post more pics in a bit. TTT.


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like it was fun?.im gona hit the next one, had. Baseball. Tryouts for the kids last night


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon sporty we had a good time and I know why the beans ran out they are the bomb!!!! I'll post more pics in a bit. TTT.


Gracias jose cee u guys at ur show


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Sporty:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

STYLISTICS I.E. had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry for the delay but it's better late than never ke no??


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

here are some ranflas!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

there was alot more cars just I just fucked up and didnt take many pictures...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

On the drive home for Latins Finest!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gracias jose


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> Looks like it was fun?.im gona hit the next one, had. Baseball. Tryouts for the kids last night


Gracias big guss


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> Thanks Sporty:thumbsup:


No thank u homie


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> STYLISTICS I.E. had a good time :thumbsup:


Thanks for coming through Stylistics looking good as always


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> TTT!!!!


Thanks for coming through memo


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Gracias jose


Simon sporty. If you guys took some pictures text them to me and and I'll post them up.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon sporty. If you guys took some pictures text them to me and and I'll post them up.


Thank u homie


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FEB 25TH EVERY ONE IS INVITED


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Tomorrow. If u haventbeen. Great spot.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt, just waiting to fix my car!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Ttt, just waiting to fix my car!


go in your civilian whipp lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

who ever takes pictures tomorrow shoot them to me ill post them up!!!!! TTT


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*rolling thru straight after work!
gotta show support!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. It's tonight. Show some love and go have tacos.


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

Whats the cross street on Euclid?


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

Nevermind, I looked it up, just a couple miles away. I'm going to bring my camera gear if that ok.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Highgeared said:


> Nevermind, I looked it up, just a couple miles away. I'm going to bring my camera gear if that ok.


TTT.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Cruise to Go to,Cruised by in My el camino last friday.Lots of Nice Cars.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Highgeared said:


> Nevermind, I looked it up, just a couple miles away. I'm going to bring my camera gear if that ok.


Mike Make sure you bring some Good Flash out there.The lightings not very good out there.But they had alot of nice cars.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Spenca my internet was down homies Gracias for the bumps tj tacos cracking tonight come hungry free beans and nopales


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Highgeared said:


> Whats the cross street on Euclid?


Maple


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

I brought my lighting equipment, but for damned reason it didn't want to work tonight. So these are the two shots I took. The parking lot is too dark for my camera.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry we couldn't make it. I had to work late sporty and the Ontario classics crew.....


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Great pics highgeared! What camera u got? Looks pro


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Highgeared said:


> I brought my lighting equipment, but for damned reason it didn't want to work tonight. So these are the two shots I took. The parking lot is too dark for my camera.


Yeah Mike,I figured that.Oh Well Next time.The Pics you did take came out Good.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Great pics highgeared! What camera u got? Looks pro


What's up Richard. Did u make it???


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Sorry we couldn't make it. I had to work late sporty and the Ontario classics crew.....


Its Firme jose para la otra


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

We got a new light source came through on it towards the end of the night the breaker kept. Popping at the taco spot so we tapped of the gas station and lights stayed on horay


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> We got a new light source came through on it towards the end of the night the breaker kept. Popping at the taco spot so we tapped of the gas station and lights stayed on horay


So the lights are working now. That's fucken great!! Simon we will make it this next Friday unless something comes up.


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah a pro camera and Photoshop help out with the colors and light adjustment.


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

http://s1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii572/truchalac/?action=view&current=IMG_0040.mp4


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*great cruising route!



*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up Richard. Did u make it???


No didn't make it, still no luck on the rotor, I'm getting one Monday for 200....


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *great cruising route!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *great cruising route!
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T T T uffin:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Friday its on and cracking at tj tacos we got a generator on deck


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

If I get my ride done today ima stop by, having a hard time buying the wrong size spindle washer. 5 trips to different auto parts store!


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

baldylatino said:


> If I get my ride done today ima stop by, having a hard time buying the wrong size spindle washer. 5 trips to different auto parts store!


Keep pushing!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> Keep pushing!


Found it finally, but the car feels hard almost the way it did when my rotor got fucked up, gonna check it tomorrow.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

_We will be holding a fundraising Cruise Night this Saturday 2/18/12 for our member *****'s father. He passed away on Wednesday 2/15/12. All donations are welcome, please come out to support. The Cruise Night will be held at Renee's Fish and Soul Food in the city of Fontana from 5pm-9pm

_*Renee's Fish and Soul Food
*
*ADDRESS: **15074 FOOTHILLBLVD SUITE # A, FONTANA CA 92335*

*LOCATED IN BETWEEN CHERRY AVE AND HEMLOCK ON FOOTHILL BLVD*

*TRAVELING FROM LOS ANGELES*


_TAKE 10 FREEWAY EAST_
_TO 15 FREEWAY NORTH_
_EXIT FOOTHILLBLVD GO RIGHT_
_RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE_
*TRAVELING FROM SAN BERNARDINO*


_TAKE 10 FREEWAY WEST_
_TO 15 FREEWAY NORTH_
_EXIT FOOTHILL BLVD GO RIGHT_
_RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE._
*TRAVELING FROM PASADENA*


TAKE 210 EAST
EXIT CHERRY GO RIGHT
TURN LEFT ON FOOTHILL
RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE
*TRAVELING FROM SANBERNARDINO *


TAKE 210 WEST
EXIT CITRUS GO LEFT
MAKE A RIGHT ON FOOTHILL
RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tj tacos was cracking last night Gracias to all clubs that came out low low just kept coming great turn out plus the cruz through downtown was happening good cruz


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top for fund raiser at renees joint cee u guys today homie


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mannnn I missed out!!!!!!
I got out of work late player like at 8......



Sporty67 said:


> Tj tacos was cracking last night Gracias to all clubs that came out low low just kept coming great turn out plus the cruz through downtown was happening good cruz


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*TODAY!!!!! ITS GOING DOWN
25 clubs on roll call !!!!*
*lots of good food vendors !!!!
raffle !!!! *


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

GONA TRY TO MAKE IT ITS ALWAYS FIRME TO HAVE A KICK BACK SPOT ON FRIDAYS HOW ARE THE TACOS ???


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> GONA TRY TO MAKE IT ITS ALWAYS FIRME TO HAVE A KICK BACK SPOT ON FRIDAYS HOW ARE THE TACOS ???


Tacos are bomb homie Spenca didn't respond sooner internet down but Simon foods cracking cars people it gets good hope to cee u friday


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT it's going down tomorrow


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Craving some Tacos!!


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

TTT
GREAT CRUISE SPOT AND CRUISING AFTER
CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> TTT
> GREAT CRUISE SPOT AND CRUISING AFTER
> CAN'T WAIT


Cee u tonight big dirk


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Craving some Tacos!!


Ttt for them tacos


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT it's going down tomorrow


That's right jose


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top. Tonight go join the homies from ONTARIO CLASSICS at Tj tacos make sure you get some nopales and some of those frijoles rancheros. Banging.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. For tonight. Is there gonna be cruising after??


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump. For tonight. Is there gonna be cruising after??


X85 I hope so. Wuts good Sporty? Is there gonna be cruising after? I'm down for a cruise. Let's get it crackin homie...


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Where's it located?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BigLos said:


> X85 I hope so. Wuts good Sporty? Is there gonna be cruising after? I'm down for a cruise. Let's get it crackin homie...


im down bro if i get out of work early im down!!:yes:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

rd62rdstr said:


> Where's it located?


a homie francis & euclid in ontario!uffin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Firme homes, gonna head over


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BigLos said:


> X85 I hope so. Wuts good Sporty? Is there gonna be cruising after? I'm down for a cruise. Let's get it crackin homie...


Man I'm still at worn player. Sorry didn't see your post. But I hope you guys are having a good time.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Post some pictures.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tj tacos cracking more and more Spenca some one didn't reply sooner Gracias everyone for coming through


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I couldn't make it. But next week. Ya saves carnal.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Tomorrow. The 25th.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Good turn out like cruz night suppose to be no 50 50 no raffles no nothing just pop ur trunk bump your shit drink ur pisto enjoy the hente and the beautiful rides no pushy people to deal with over a microphone


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TODAY FEB.25 2012


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

<<<< i'll be there next week!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

tequila sunrise said:


> <<<< i'll be there next week!


Firme homie


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

I had a good time hanging out with the homies at the cruise night. It was a good turnout. The only thing that sucked was that it started getting cold as fuck in the night and people started to bone out as it got colder and colder. So at the end the cruise night, it was just my homies Rigo, Jesse, Dirk Digler, and me that went for the cruise through the city of ONTARIO. Fuck it. 4 lowlows cruising is better than none cruising at all. Hopefully more cars will cruise next week. I got some video of the cruising, I just have to upload it...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yea foo that shit did get cold all of a sudden


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

This next friday we were thinking of cruzing into pharoes cruz night instead if cruzing to Pomona just caravan to the homies cruz ima dip over there take a cruz


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

I didn't spell pharhhos right I know. Spenca but yea we were thinking of just cruzing on into their cruz just group up at tj tacos like always keep tj tacos cruz night going that shits getting bigger and bigger


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's time you thinking of rolling out??


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's time you thinking of rolling out??


830 9


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Wha time you thinking of rolling out??


Im hoping I don't work sat cause I go in at 3am so I can hit that cruz


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Im hoping I don't work sat cause I go in at 3am so I can hit that cruz


Damn player that's early. Sometimes I'm just going to bed at that time. Lol. It's cause of all the. Coffee.


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

A couple shots from tonight.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i have light towers for rent at my work in chino. SUNBELT RENTALS. Sorry, but i don't have the power to be able to donate them, but they rent for $80 a day. towable 4,000 watt light towers. i'd be good for spots like this. anyways, good crowd out there, next week i'll take my tripod to get some pics that will come out half as good as AUTOMOTIVE PHOTOGRAPHY, and bring out the schwinn.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Highgeared said:


> A couple shots from tonight.


Dam marricks baby looks good on pictures


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

tequila sunrise said:


> i have light towers for rent at my work in chino. SUNBELT RENTALS. Sorry, but i don't have the power to be able to donate them, but they rent for $80 a day. towable 4,000 watt light towers. i'd be good for spots like this. anyways, good crowd out there, next week i'll take my tripod to get some pics that will come out half as good as AUTOMOTIVE PHOTOGRAPHY, and bring out the schwinn.


Gracias homie we might take u up on that offer were planning to have a full out cruz night here real soon after traffic show thank u homie


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gracias to everyone that came to kick it we even had a club come all the way from pasa summers almost here plus the time change its only gona get better Ttt for lowriding


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Highgeared said:


> A couple shots from tonight.


Nice Pics Mike.


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

Is this happening this Friday?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dlo1975 said:


> Is this happening this Friday?


As far as I know it is still kracking. Its every Friday night. Of the hook.


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wut time do they start cruising?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dlo1975 said:


> Wut time do they start cruising?


Last time I went it was like 730 or so


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Last time I went it was like 730 or so


Alright thanks bro


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dlo1975 said:


> Alright thanks bro


Simon. It gets off the hook. Take your familia and have some tacos. Don't forget to get some frijoles from the salsa bar. They are banging. And of course the cevollitas and nopales. Bangggin player.


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon. It gets off the hook. Take your familia and have some tacos. Don't forget to get some frijoles from the salsa bar. They are banging. And of course the cevollitas and nopales. Bangggin player.


Definately homie...you should make it down to Anaheim on the 15th... My club throws some bomb cruise nights 50/50 raffles, trophies for top rides of the night, DJ 
"impalas OC"... Sonics 1632 N. Lemon st. Anaheim... ill probably be passin out flyers


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gracias Jose


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

dlo1975 said:


> Definately homie...you should make it down to Anaheim on the 15th... My club throws some bomb cruise nights 50/50 raffles, trophies for top rides of the night, DJ
> "impalas OC"... Sonics 1632 N. Lemon st. Anaheim... ill probably be passin out flyers


ive been to that cruz night homie its fucken off the hook


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dlo1975 said:


> Definately homie...you should make it down to Anaheim on the 15th... My club throws some bomb cruise nights 50/50 raffles, trophies for top rides of the night, DJ
> "impalas OC"... Sonics 1632 N. Lemon st. Anaheim... ill probably be passin out flyers


The 15th of this month. I'll check my schedule player. If I get out e army y not.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Gracias Jose


Simon sporty I'm just saying what I know.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Wuts up, Sporty. Is the tj tacos cruise night still going down tomorrow night? And is there gonna be cruising after? And at what time does it start? lmk so I can start a roll call with all the guys from TRADITION IE CC... AND LET EVERYONE KNOW ON HERE THE INFO FOR THOSE WHO WANNA ATTEND THE CRUISENIGHT AND THE CRUISING TOMORROW NIGHT.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

BigLos said:


> Wuts up, Sporty. Is the tj tacos cruise night still going down tomorrow night? And is there gonna be cruising after? And at what time does it start? lmk so I can start a roll call with all the guys from TRADITION IE CC... AND LET EVERYONE KNOW ON HERE THE INFO FOR THOSE WHO WANNA ATTEND THE CRUISENIGHT AND THE CRUISING TOMORROW NIGHT.


ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Simon big los its gona be on homie let the fellas know tell dirk skittles lil pumper blue pit all the crew know foo cee u tonight homies


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BigLos said:


> Wuts up, Sporty. Is the tj tacos cruise night still going down tomorrow night? And is there gonna be cruising after? And at what time does it start? lmk so I can start a roll call with all the guys from TRADITION IE CC... AND LET EVERYONE KNOW ONttt HERE THE INFO FOR THOSE WHO WANNA ATTEND THE CRUISENIGHT AND THE CRUISING TOMORROW NIGHT.


ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Am bump!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Tj tacos friday nights various lowlows been bringing out their lowlows cruzing up and down Euclid and posting up on francis and Euclid from 7 pm to about 1030 pm. Every friday there's also free jumper for the kids and free beans n bacon (friholes rancheros ) if in the Ontario area with nothing to do bring out that lowlow try them tacos


TTT


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Simon big los its gona be on homie let the fellas know tell dirk skittles lil pumper blue pit all the crew know foo cee u tonight homies


:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Its on and crackin tonight. Crusing the streets at tj tacos.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Its on and crackin tonight. Crusing the streets at tj tacos.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Every week it gets poping Gracias to everyone that rolled up it was Firme best part is hudas don't even trip they know we out of there by 1030 1100. Good turn out


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Pics coming soon and video from the cruz to downtown p town


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

That was a nice cruise last night!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

81cutty'elite' said:


> That was a nice cruise last night!!


Right on we will be there next week.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Heres one of the videos that I took of the cruising after the "TJ TACOS CRUISENIGHT & CRUISE" this past friday 3/9/2012 
I got more videos that I still need to upload...
TRADITION I.E. CC, ONTARIO CLASSICS CC, ELITE CC, JUSDIPN CC, AND SOLO RIDERS IN THIS VIDEO CRUISING THRU THE CITIES OF ONTARIO & POMONA


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## the 61 (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like it's starting to crack


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

the 61 said:


> Looks like it's starting to crack


:yes:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

TTT. Nice videos big los


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gracias big los for them viedio tj tacos cracking like every friday cruzing to down town p town


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dam lowlows look good on the blvd


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Big shout out to all the clubs that rolled up to tj tacos and Gracias to tradition ie for posting them videos we couldn't of posted them without u guys Gracias Carlos


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BAD AZZZZZZZ VIDEOS!!!!!!!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you Steve ( twnzcdy93 ), Sporty & Elprofejose. I couldnt have done it without the help of my wife Kathy and my homIE "nephew". They recorded most of the footage while I did the driving. So we should really be thanking them and everyone that participated in the cruise. Hope to see more rides out there every friday cruising in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tell ur wife and nephew they better than the papazzaci they got down foo hope to cee u guys this weekend doggy


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: WE WILL B THERE 4 THE NEXT ONE WE R TRYING TO GET THE CARS READY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BigLos said:


> Thank you Steve ( twnzcdy93 ), Sporty & Elprofejose. I couldnt have done it without the help of my wife Kathy and my homIE "nephew". They recorded most of the footage while I did the driving. So we should really be thanking them and everyone that participated in the cruise. Hope to see more rides out there every friday cruising in the future. :thumbsup:


Simon I do the same. Lol the wife records and I drive. Lol. Good job to ur wife and your nephew.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

We are gonna be out there this Friday too. Lol. As long as I get out early.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hope it dont rain,!!:x:


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon I do the same. Lol the wife records and I drive. Lol. Good job to ur wife and your nephew.


I ceen u in action too Jose in ur beemer u Luke tmz foo


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup: WE WILL B THERE 4 THE NEXT ONE WE R TRYING TO GET THE CARS READY !!!!!!!!!


Latin lux


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> I ceen u in action too Jose in ur beemer u Luke tmz foo


Lol. Simon player. I do it for the peeps that can't make it ou that day or night. You know that way they can still kinda be like oh it was cool. I'll hit it up next time. You know


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. Simon player. I do it for the peeps that can't make it ou that day or night. You know that way they can still kinda be like oh it was cool. I'll hit it up next time. You know


Fuck yea foo them videos remind u of how good your lowlows looks when its rolling down the blvd


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lol simon sporty



Sporty67 said:


> Fuck yea foo them videos remind u of how good your lowlows looks when its rolling down the blvd


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*







*
*APRIL 22ND 2012 CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET 
ROLL IN TIME 12:00 AND ROLL OUT IS 1:00PM 
*START POINT IN POMONA









WE DRIVE ALL THE WAY DOWN FOOTHILL UNTIL WE GET TO CEDAR.......THEN WE TURN LEFT ON CEDAR









AND PASS BASELINE AND END AT THE PARK ON THE RIGHT


----------



## NuTtY_GuY78 (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

TTT.... Que onda O. class...


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Were gonna hit the blvd. Tonight.


----------



## NuTtY_GuY78 (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Next friday we will not be at tj tacos were gona ne supporting fund raiser for rip David elite car club. Tonight o class and tradition will br passing around a collection bf to give proceeds to davids family tonight at tj tacos


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry guys I really wanted to go. I'm still at work.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Sporty67 said:


> Next friday we will not be at tj tacos were gona ne supporting fund raiser for rip David elite car club. Tonight o class and tradition will br passing around a collection bf to give proceeds to davids family tonight at tj tacos


Thanks Sporty! We really appreciate that


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*LATINS FINEST HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT WE WILL BE NEXT WEEK AT THE FUND RAISER FOR ELITE C.C. MEMBER*


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

lowdude13 said:


> *LATINS FINEST HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT WE WILL BE NEXT WEEK AT THE FUND RAISER FOR ELITE C.C. MEMBER*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gracias to all clubs that showed up and donated Feria to help out topos family. Tradition ie will be delivering an enclosed can to elite car club once again thank u all that came through and donated Feria. Next friday no tj tacos shooting over to hoppos


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Sorry guys I really wanted to go. I'm still at work.


No worries jose cee u at hoppos


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Thanks Sporty! We really appreciate that


That's the least we can do homie emilio from tradition made shure can got filled thank him homie cee u friday at hoppos


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> *LATINS FINEST HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT WE WILL BE NEXT WEEK AT THE FUND RAISER FOR ELITE C.C. MEMBER*


Thank u for coming homies we appreciate it that was u in the white lowlow ha?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Gracias to all clubs that showed up and donated Feria to help out topos family. Tradition ie will be delivering an enclosed can to elite car club once again thank u all that came through and donated Feria. Next friday no tj tacos shooting over to hoppos


Gracias


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Gracias to all clubs that showed up and donated Feria to help out topos family. Tradition ie will be delivering an enclosed can to elite car club once again thank u all that came through and donated Feria. Next friday no tj tacos shooting over to hoppos


On behalf of ELITE, the De Albas, and Topos family we would like to thank you and to all of those who donated. Words can't describe how much we appreciate it. See you guys next Friday!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Elite64 said:


> On behalf of ELITE, the De Albas, and Topos family we would like to thank you and to all of those who donated. Words can't describe how much we appreciate it. See you guys next Friday!


X2!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Thank u for coming homies we appreciate it that was u in the white lowlow ha?


Simon that was Carlos and his wife.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> No worries jose cee u at hoppos


Simon sporty. You know we are always down to support when ever we can. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Elite64 said:


> On behalf of ELITE, the De Albas, and Topos family we would like to thank you and to all of those who donated. Words can't describe how much we appreciate it. See you guys next Friday!


Yu know I'm sure everyone has lost some one in their life that they really. Cared for and it's a terrible feeling. Our condolences go out to the family of Topo and the entire Elite cc family. May he ride in the Whittier blvd of heaven.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.TTT GUNNA TRY TO MAKE IT NXT TIME


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

_Brought to you by LATINS FINEST & LO NUESTRO CC_


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT​


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tj tacos back in effect this friday o class will be posted up same time same place Ttt tj tacos


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Tj tacos back in effect this friday o class will be posted up same time same place Ttt tj tacos


Los compas de Latins Finest will be there. You know it !!!!! I'm gonna start fasting till Friday. Aver Como les va a Los de Los tacos. Lol. !!!! TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top!!!!! We are gonna roll in. I won't say deep cause anything can happen.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Tj tacos back in effect this friday o class will be posted up same time same place Ttt tj tacos


Count me in Sporty. Ill be there for sure.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINS FINEST IS READY FOR TOMORROW. TTT.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> LATINS FINEST IS READY FOR TOMORROW. TTT.


Firme latins finest its on friday night


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BigLos said:


> Count me in Sporty. Ill be there for sure.


That's right big los wouldn't be the same with out u there homie


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Los compas de Latins Finest will be there. You know it !!!!! I'm gonna start fasting till Friday. Aver Como les va a Los de Los tacos. Lol. !!!! TTT.


Hahaha fasting u ah foo jose but yea me to just gona start fasting at 1pm on friday hahaha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigrayman said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Gracias big ray man


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tj tacos cracking friday nights this is free event just post up bump your jams enjoy the hente and rides free jumper for the kids free frijoles rancheros and nopales straight Tijuana style even smells like tj. For those who stay late cruz begins at 945pm through downtown Pomona and back to tj tacos


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Hahaha fasting u ah foo jose but yea me to just gona start fasting at 1pm on friday hahaha


Loo. That's funny shit player. Simon. Ill see you guys there on Friday. Si dios carnal. TTT.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Tj tacos cracking friday nights this is free event just post up bump your jams enjoy the hente and rides free jumper for the kids free frijoles rancheros and nopales straight Tijuana style even smells like tj. For those who stay late cruz begins at 945pm through downtown Pomona and back to tj tacos


T T T


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

The thing i hate the most about swing shift miss all the good stuff Tijuana's tacos is the shit best taco chain around


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Mañana.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Gonna try and make it if I get my ride back with its new interior today!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BLACK79REGAL said:


> The thing i hate the most about swing shift miss all the good stuff Tijuana's tacos is the shit best taco chain around


Fuck yea foo tacos and lowlows can't beat it


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Gonna try and make it if I get my ride back with its new interior today!


TTT. Simon.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Im hungry can't wait ima go there now fuck it I want some crispy tripas


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Damn, those tripas are fuckin bomb!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Im hungry can't wait ima go there now fuck it I want some crispy tripas


Lol. I'm still fasting.


----------



## rudeS10 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sick*Side cc High Desert coming down to support.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Damn, those tripas are fuckin bomb!


Fuck yea they are crispy


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ITS ON AND CRACKING TONIGHT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

rudeS10 said:


> Sick*Side cc High Desert coming down to support.


That's right high desert


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. I'm still fasting.


Hahaha stupid no ur not foo serio I went had my fix


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Mannn. I'm fucking hungry. Like two slaves in the middle of the nyle


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Bump. See you Guys soon. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I think this is the address. At the Cardenas. 
1652 S Euclid Ave
Ontario‎ California‎ 91762


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Fuck yea foo tacos and lowlows can't beat it


Hell yeah
this is how u get la people mad.....
King taco aint got shit on Tijuana's tacos!!!!!! 
TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hell yeah!!!! Latins Finest had a good ass time. The quesadillas and the nopales were off the hook!!!! Took the kids three wheeling in bumble bee. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Always have a good time with all the homies. TTT.


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

Good night cool lay back chill..good looking sporty...and appropriate you took the time to come on and say what sup ...much respect sporty and the club...


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TTT had a blast tonight as always. Those lowlows looked sick 3 wheeling around the parking lot.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Had a blast


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BigLos said:


> TTT had a blast tonight as always. Those lowlows looked sick 3 wheeling around the parking lot.


TTT. Any one take any videos???


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. Any one take any videos???


I did but only a lil bit. Im need a comp to upload them


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BigLos said:


> I did but only a lil bit. Im need a comp to upload them


Orale.


----------



## rudeS10 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome. Sick*Side High Desert had a good time. Looking forward to the next time we come back down.


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TRAFFIC CC had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

rudeS10 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome. Sick*Side High Desert had a good time. Looking forward to the next time we come back down.


Gracias for coming down sick side it was good meeting u guys homies


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> TRAFFIC CC had a good time :thumbsup:


It was Firme kicking it with u bigg guss


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ya mero!!!! Mañana !!!


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

I will be out tomorrow night...


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's a quick video from last friday's cruisenight.


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

lilzuess said:


> I will be out tomorrow night...


From tonight curse


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

More


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

you guys need some better lighting out there.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BigLos said:


> TTT had a blast tonight as always. Those lowlows looked sick 3 wheeling around the parking lot.


That shit was bad ass foo then lil pumper came and put everyone to sham its on this friday night


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> That shit was bad ass foo then lil pumper came and put everyone to sham its on this friday night


Yeah jaime was clownin with his 66. Its just that the parking lot is a lil bit too dark when the sun goes down. Need better lighting.


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

ANY PICS


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BigLos said:


> Yeah jaime was clownin with his 66. Its just that the parking lot is a lil bit too dark when the sun goes down. Need better lighting.


We gona take a generator gtg al gona tap into Cardenas lights


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ey jose ur ride 3wheels high foo


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lol simon wey thats what I'm talking about!!!!!!!!



Sporty67 said:


> We gona take a generator gtg al gona tap into Cardenas lights


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lol neta?? It's fun player!!!All the kids like to go three whheling in the little bumble bee............ Now that the lights are gonna be working maybe we can have someone shoot some videos and put hem up on you tube??????



Sporty67 said:


> Ey jose ur ride 3wheels high foo


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

you know what would look sick is if there was acouple of us three wheeling out there in the lolo's and someone filmed it......you feel me???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> BUMP


Let's do it.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> you know what would look sick is if there was acouple of us three wheeling out there in the lolo's and someone filmed it......you feel me???


Fuck yea foo lights camera action the only problem is that mr rain might show up Eyy if that foo shows up no cruz night aver what happens


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T:thumbsup:*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Fuck yea foo lights camera action the only problem is that mr rain might show up Eyy if that foo shows up no cruz night aver what happens


Simon. If it does rain ay pa la otra carnal. If it don't rain let's do this.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WHATS UP EVERY ONE HOPEFULLY IT DONT RAIN TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!




*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

COME OUT AND SUPPORT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

DUE TO THE BAD WEATHER (RAIN) TODAY 4-13-12 WE WONT BE POSTING UP AT TJ TACOS TONIGHTSORRY FOR THE BAD NEWS...BUT WE WILL BE CRUISING NEXT FRIDAY FOR SURE THOUGH. SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEK...:h5:


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Its on friday


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tj tacos cracking this friday as usual got flood light on deck n dj system bumping been waiting for good weather and it's slowly coming around the corner friday night only get better Ttt tj tacos


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Tj tacos cracking this friday as usual got flood light on deck n dj system bumping been waiting for good weather and it's slowly coming around the corner friday night only get better Ttt tj tacos


Damnnn. That's gonna be firme. TTT for ONTARIO CLASSICS and Tj tacos


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


>


Tttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......





WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY














WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.

















WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)
















AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

WTj tacos cracking tomarow


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> WTj tacos cracking tomarow


TTT. Have fun homies. !!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking forward to this, what time does everyone usually show up?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Looking forward to this, what time does everyone usually show up?


Like 6? 7? Just show up player.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Simon!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hahaha fucken Jose just show up player. About 730 baldylatino. Jose Gracias homies if I don't cee u tonight ill cee u Sunday doggy


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tj tacos goes down every friday for those who can't wait till the weekend to roll their lowlows


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Avoid holt and Euclid checkpoint


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Hahaha fucken Jose just show up player. About 730 baldylatino. Jose Gracias homies if I don't cee u tonight ill cee u Sunday doggy


Lol. Simon tu Nomas llegale baldylatino. Lol. Sporty nos vemos el Domingo. I just got home from work like an hour ago.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Any pics today?? I know it was bad ass weather for a cruise today. !!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Simon!


Did u go player o Puro pedo??


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Did u go player o Puro pedo??


Fucken Jose u ah foo Hahaha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you all clubs that came through catch u guys at latins finest Goodtimes Sunday cruz don't miss out on this fantastic voyage


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Fucken Jose u ah foo Hahaha


Lol. Nos vemos mañana Sporty.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Thank you all clubs that came through catch u guys at latins finest Goodtimes Sunday cruz don't miss out on this fantastic voyage


Simon its gonna be off the hook.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Spenca haven't bumped up event no internet but every friday lowlows post up at tj tacos bump or no bump lowlows always there posted


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Its going down again friday night! Clean cars, good food, cool homies, and some cruising afterwards. What more could you ask for?


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: C U THERE! ALRATOS VATOS!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. I have a feeling you guys are having a good ass time. TTT.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Had a good time out there tonight. See you all out there again next friday night.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BigLos said:


> Had a good time out there tonight. See you all out there again next friday night.


Don't rub it in player. Lol


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Im just sayin  lol


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Its goona be a good night...see you there


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

mmmmmm


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank u for the bump big los n low down and Gracias to all clubs that rolled up it was a good cruz night looking into setting up a movie projector play some movies n shit just a Lil extra for the kids movie night coming soon


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank u for the bump big los n low down and Gracias to all clubs that rolled up it was a good cruz night looking into setting up a movie projector play some movies n shit just a Lil extra for the kids movie night coming soon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Thank u for the bump big los n low down and Gracias to all clubs that rolled up it was a good cruz night looking into setting up a movie projector play some movies n shit just a Lil extra for the kids movie night coming soon


Damnnnn sporty that's what I'm talking about. TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Damnnnn sporty that's what I'm talking about. TTT


Just gota get the projector jose trying to find a good deal Tu sabes .


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Thank u for the bump big los n low down and Gracias to all clubs that rolled up it was a good cruz night looking into setting up a movie projector play some movies n shit just a Lil extra for the kids movie night coming soon


No problem sporty. Sorry I couldnt make it this past friday, something came up last minute. Im gonna try and make it this friday.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:LET US NO WHEN MOVIE NIGHT IS!!!!:drama:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T FOR THE HOMIES FROM ONTARIO CLASSICS:thumbsup:*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Just gota get the projector jose trying to find a good deal Tu sabes .


Simon carnal. Craig's list.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon carnal. Craig's list.


Ha foo savon has one ah bill


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:LET US NO WHEN MOVIE NIGHT IS!!!!:drama:


We. Will post it lowdude hopefully soon


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *T~T~T FOR THE HOMIES FROM ONTARIO CLASSICS:thumbsup:*


Gracias family affair


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ha foo savon has one ah bill


No shit. Good deal Wey.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. This Friday. Its gonna be cracking!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's bump this all day!!! TTT. Movie night coming soon.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt, what up hoesay! U going this Friday?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Ttt, what up hoesay! U going this Friday?


I work player. Long weekend. But I know it's gonna be off the hook.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

I hear you homie.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!! ITS GOING DWN


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

YUPP WE MIGHT ROLL THREW? :dunno: CANT WAIT 4 THAT MOVIE NIGHT!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> YUPP WE MIGHT ROLL THREW? :dunno: CANT WAIT 4 THAT MOVIE NIGHT!


Yea were working on the movie night just gona smooth be pg13 and under too many kids roll up on lowlow bikes when we get all details situated we will bw opening up new link Gracias to everyone that has supported


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

do movie night the weekend of jun 8-10 with caddy fest and lowrider fest , hella folks coming into LA


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Cruise tonight hell yea! Come kick it.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

gmo442 said:


> do movie night the weekend of jun 8-10 with caddy fest and lowrider fest , hella folks coming into LA


Were working on the ok from tj tacos hopefully soon


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

im in, mmmm tacos...:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

There will be no tj tacos cruz night due to unity picnic next day we will keep u posted on next date Gracias for all the support


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTY


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Is there a cruise night at TJ Tacos tonight?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

rd62rdstr said:


> Is there a cruise night at TJ Tacos tonight?


I don't think so player


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

rd62rdstr said:


> Is there a cruise night at TJ Tacos tonight?


Spenca homie no but there is gona be a cruz night st the billiards in the mc donalds parking I lot across the street from kmart this friday Downsouth n a couple of other clubs helping dragon loco chinese food get some revenue that's this friday at 5 till midnight


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

still doing this?


----------

